# megcsúszhat vagy csúzhat meg



## veracity

"Minél magasabb és meredekebb a fal, annál könnyebben megcsúszhat."
http://www.origo.hu/tudomany/20130416-losz-agyag-csuszamlasok-omlasok-magaspartok-duna.html


Úgy vélem, ez így helytelen mondat. Kijavítottam:
Minél magasabb és meredekebb a fal, annál könnyebben csúszhat meg.

Milyen szabály vonatkozik erre?


----------



## Olivier0

Külföldiként úgy tanultam: ha eléggé nyomatékos, akkor kiszorítja az igekötőt (_könnyebben_ csúszhat meg), de ha csak hangsúlyos pozitív határozó, akkor a helyén marad az igekötő (könnyen megcsúszhat, mint pl. jól megcsinálja).
-- Olivier


----------



## francisgranada

Szerintem mind a kettő elfogadható. Az eredeti mondatban a "meg" (befejezettség) van inkább kiemelve, a kijavítottban pedig inkább maga a "csúszás". A _meg _igekötő esetében nehéz érzékelni értelembeli különbséget, de más igekötő esetében azt hiszem érzékelhető:

... annál könnyebben csúszhat le (végezhet csúszó mozgást lefelé, esetleg ismételten is)
... annál könnyebben lecsúszhat (azaz egészen le - befejezett, egyszeri cselekvés)

Lementem a lépcsőn (le is értem; befejztem a "menést")
Mentem le a lépcsőn (nem biztos hogy le is értem; lefelé menő mozgást végeztem)


----------



## Zsanna

Szerintem a mondat elég határeset, ezért lehet gond eldönteni, hogy min van a hangsúly, de a a szöveg segít.

Az a mondat, amiben a _megcsúzhat_ szerepel, szerintem azt fejezi ki elsősorban, hogy ez a jelenség előállhat abban az esetben, ha a mondat első fele teljesül. (A megcsúszás eseménye nem érinti váratlanul az olvasót.)

Az igekötő és az ige felcserélésével pedig arra kerül a hangsúly, hogy _ez a fajta_ probléma állhat elő, ha a mondat első fele teljesül, a megcsúszás eseménye hangsúlyos lesz és váratlanabbul érintheti az olvasót, mint az előző esetben.

Tekintve, hogy a szövegben már volt szó korábban erről a fajta következményről, a megcsúszás mint jelenség nem érinti újonnan az olvasót, tehát emiatt (bár értem a kérdésben a kétkedést) kár lenne szerintem kijavítani a szórendet.


----------



## Zsanna

francisgranada said:


> ... Az eredeti mondatban a "meg" (befejezettség) van inkább kiemelve...


Francis, itt szerintem a _meg_ igekötő nem a befejezettségre utal, hanem épp ellenkezőleg, a cselekvés beálltára, indulására. (Ilyen is van!)


----------



## francisgranada

Zsanna said:


> Francis, itt szerintem a _meg_ igekötő nem a befejezettségre utal, hanem épp ellenkezőleg, a cselekvés beálltára, indulására. (Ilyen is van!)


Elfogadom. De nem vagyok biztos benne, hogy az igekötő az, ami a cselekvés beálltára utal. Talán inkáb maga a "csúszni" ige engedi meg ezt az értelmezést, kontextustól függően ...


----------



## Zsanna

Ezen kár lenne vitatkozni, de az biztos, hogy 

"csúszni lehet a jégen" (= kezdeti és vég időpont megjelölése nélkül, folyamatos lefolyással, akár élvezetből is) és a "meg lehet csúszni a jégen" (= hirtelen, aránylag rövid idő alatt lejátszódó esemény, általában kellemetlenül érinti a cselekvőt) szerintem elég jól érezteti a különbséget.


----------



## Akitlosz

Nem helytelen, sőt helyes.
Az lehet, hogy a cikkíró egy kicsit mást akart mondani, mint amit Te érteni véltél.

A cikkírónál a fontosabb, hogy könnyebben, nálad viszont a csúszhat. Majdnem mindegy.

Te azért hoztad előbbre a csúszhatott, mert számodra az a lényegesebb, míg a cikkírónak kevésbé.

A magyar nyelvben magyar anyanyelvűeket igen ritkán kell szórend miatt kijavítani, mert majdnem mindenhogyan helyes, a szavak fontossága dönti el a sorrendet. 
Amúgy a könnyen csúszhat meg, vagy könnyen megcsúszhat egyik sem helytelen. A beszélő ízlésére és mondanivalójára van bízva.
Szerintem.


----------

